# Neverending Loose Stool



## JDShelties (Jan 29, 2009)

One of my dogs always has loose stool. She has been sensitive to certain food, but now it seems as if she's just sensitive to all foods. Vet says she's in great health, and we also feed high quality dog food. She is the only dog with this problem, the rest are doing very well on their variety of food and diet.

Any suggestions on resolving loose stool that is on-going? Strict diet?

Thank you.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

What high quality food are you feeding her?


----------



## JDShelties (Jan 29, 2009)

Each dog gets something different... right now I feed them RAW, Innova, Natural Balance, Orijen, and California Natural.

The dog with stool problems has been on many different brands since a puppy considering all the food issues we have been having. She's been on RAW, Wellness, Orijen, and Natural Balance. Right now she's on Duck & Potato because for awhile there it was the only thing she wouldn't have a bad reaction to... now the loose stool is back and I just can't put my finger on it. I know she doesn't do well on Lamb & Beef formulas. We'll probably have to go back to a Fish and low grain diet I'm assuming...

I was wondering if anyone here knew a lot about food reactions that could help... As many of you may know a Vet is not help because they think Iams & Science Diet is good... 

Thank you.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

JDShelties said:


> Each dog gets something different... right now I feed them RAW, Innova, Natural Balance, Orijen, and California Natural.
> 
> The dog with stool problems has been on many different brands since a puppy considering all the food issues we have been having. She's been on RAW, Wellness, Orijen, and Natural Balance. Right now she's on Duck & Potato because for awhile there it was the only thing she wouldn't have a bad reaction to... now the loose stool is back and I just can't put my finger on it. I know she doesn't do well on Lamb & Beef formulas. We'll probably have to go back to a Fish and low grain diet I'm assuming...
> 
> ...


Well not ALL vets think Science Diet is good food, but I would agree that most of them do, only because they get such a large profit from Hill's. If you're looking for grain free fish formulas, as you probably already know Orijen has a 6 fish formula which is rather expensive. FROMM has the surf and turf grain free and now Canidae has their grain free fish formula.


----------



## JDShelties (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah we've tried Orijen's formula but it has too much protein for such a low activity dog. And the loose stool would not subside.

I'll have to look into Canidae's Fish formula... I didn't know they had grain free now, that is good to know. Last time we looked I don't think I found one.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

This may not be a popular suggestion, but have you tried the dog on a lower quality food?

Some dogs do better on the mass-market foods.

My one friend had been trying to get her Keeshond on better food for a long time, but the only food she'd do well on was Purina One. So, she finally threw in the towel and both she and the dog are much happier about it.

My dog is on a mid-level food and he does fine. The rescue said they initially had him on Solid Gold and he did horribly. When I got him, he was on Eukanuba and doing fine. Now he's on Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

GeorgeGlass said:


> This may not be a popular suggestion, but have you tried the dog on a lower quality food?
> 
> Some dogs do better on the mass-market foods.
> 
> ...


I agree, some dogs just do better on certain foods, even if they're not of premium quality. All dogs are different, I also thought about feeding Purina...


----------



## JDShelties (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the reply & suggestions so far.

Yes we did think about doing that which is why we switched her on Natural Balance & Wellness which in comparison to the foods I feed is much lower quality.

I was going to try and see if she'll do well on my other dog's California Natural diet which is typically for sensitive tummies but they only have a Lamb or Chicken formula.

She is actually the only rescue dog now in the house. Strictly a companion no events pet, so she doesn't get as much "exercise" per say as the others do so I have to be careful which protein and fat levels. I just purchased a DogTread so that will help as well.

The only other lower grade dog foods I can think about trying is Blue Buffalo. We can't go too low because she will throw up with foods that have Soy, BiProducts, Wheat, etc


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

JDShelties said:


> Thanks for the reply & suggestions so far.
> 
> Yes we did think about doing that which is why we switched her on Natural Balance & Wellness which in comparison to the foods I feed is much lower quality.
> 
> ...


Natural Balance has a Herring and Sweet Potato formula as well. Herring fish is highly digestible, I would recommend getting a sample from your local independent retailer.


----------



## JDShelties (Jan 29, 2009)

If I buy her the fish formula I'm going to have to mix it with canned food in order to coax her into eating it.... but it's deff a cheaper alternative than switching brands all together and starting from scratch...

Have you ever noticed how dogs find Natural Balance to be "boring" food? A couple of my students said the same thing about their dogs.

I'll have to let you know how the next week goes... crossing my fingers for her. It must not be fun to have loose stool all the time... poor girl


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

OOOOPS!! I meant California Natural has a Herring and Sweet Potato formula.


----------



## JDShelties (Jan 29, 2009)

Ow really? I'm going to see if they carry that in our local store...

California Natural has done very well for my other little ones


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yea, check it out. I'm sure you might have already.

http://www.californianaturalpet.com/products/default.asp?id=1326


----------



## JDShelties (Jan 29, 2009)

This looks wonderful thank you so much. We only have the chicken one at home right now. I'll have to run out and get this!

I really appreciate all the help.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

I actually just ordered a bag of this a few minutes ago. Gonna give it a try, it's also almost $20 cheaper than Orijen, I like the fact that it has only a few ingredients, plain and simple.


----------

